# Aaaaaaahhhhh SoCal Sunshine (Sorry, East-Coasters)



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Seemed like the first day of sunshine in a long, long time so decided to go for a ride. Didn't get going until 3 p.m. or so. It had gotten real windy by then.

My road bike is waiting impatiently for a new wheelset, so I took my hybrid/commuter. Which was fine, because I was able to take my camera along for the ride. My MTB shoes were still soaked from yesterday, so I took the Look cleats off my road shoes and slapped my SPD cleats onto the road shoes. Didn't like the experience. Without the cleat being recessed, it was awkward to lock in, and I felt like my foot was above the pedal and unstable. Whatever.


This first pic is of a storm drain that empties into the ocean by West Channel. It's normally calm.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*Pretty crowded ... for a weekday.*

12345


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*This guy was suffering.*

12345


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*Path? What path?*

This was right before the SM Pier.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*I hate the wind.*

Knocked my bike right over. Good thing I wasn't on it.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*Venice was jumping.*

There's a bike path in there somewhere.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*Too bad I forgot my Bat-Floaties.*

Ibid.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*My office*

I stop here just about every time I ride south. It's inside Fisherman's Village.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*New storm coming?*

That stretch of the bike path where those people are walking goes straight toward the ocean. It's notoriously windy. Today was the worst I'd ever experienced. I got blown side to side, and probably never got over 12 mph.

Was starting to get late by the time I got to the bridge. Had approx. 15 miles to get back home and wondered if I'd be stuck in the rain.

Luckily I made it home. And as of yet, it hasn't started raining again.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting those pics! I was wondering how the path was looking after the recent rains. The first dry day after a long rain period is sometimes my fav day to ride because everything smells so fresh and clean down by the beach.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Now THAT'S the way I like to see the bike path...*

...without the #^$%in' skaters! I would have headed down there instead of out to Ventura Co if the thought of the rush-hour return hadn't stopped me cold. 

It _is_ good to have dry weather again, ain't it?

Thanx for the pix.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

> Now THAT'S the way I like to see the bike path...without the #^$%in' skaters!


Ha! If only the people read those "Bike Only" markings all over the place. I actually don't mind the skaters, or "fruit booters" as BMX riders refer to them  . It's the pedestrians on the trails that have caused most of my near collisions.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I'll grant you that a gaggle of empty-headed beachgoers stepping into the bike path without any awareness that someone else is going to be using the bloody thing is infuriating, but I still reserve my greatest wrath for the 'bladers who take up both sides of the path, spinning and weaving and darting in and out while their hearing is nullified by the 'phones they've got on, as if everyone else is supposed to accommodate them. Of course, I can make exceptions when the offender is nicely stuffed into a gratifyingly minimalist bikini (assuming it's a female offender....)

End of rant....


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> Of course, I can make exceptions when the offender is nicely stuffed into a gratifyingly minimalist bikini (assuming it's a female offender....)



They're all just obstacles to me, sad to say. Maybe that's why I like the bridge so much. Get to sit and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

> Of course, I can make exceptions when the offender is nicely stuffed into a gratifyingly minimalist bikini (assuming it's a female offender....)


Hopefully this pic will make up for it 








photo taken by SmogRider a.k.a. Hollywood over on mtbr.com


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

O.K.--I _might_ not be inclined to run her off the path....


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Your rain = my snow*

I've been off the bike for a good two weeks in Reno while Tahoe's white wrath rains down on my fair town...

<Center>
<img src="https://home.ripway.com/2004-12/213293/bigsnow1.jpg">
<strong>My daughter running through a canyon of snow </strong>

<img src="https://home.ripway.com/2004-12/213293/bigsnow2.jpg">
<strong>The last we saw of our picnic table</strong>

<img src="https://home.ripway.com/2004-12/213293/bigsnow3.jpg">
<strong>Some of these icicles are 4 to 5 foot in length</strong>

<img src="https://home.ripway.com/2004-12/213293/bigsnow4.jpg">
<strong>The snow was heavy enough to collapse all the carports in my apt complex</strong>
</Center>

Steve-O (commuting by bus these days)


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> Hopefully this pic will make up for it



That's some obstacle.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Thanks for a great post!*

I enjoyed your pictures a lot! Seeing the palm trees reminds me of when I was in college in Daytona Beach. I used to like to sit on the beach on weekend mornings and feel the warm wind. ahhh.... 

Great post, keep em' comin'!
RB


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Arby said:


> Great post, keep em' comin'!


Thanks RB. I've been enjoying your Baltimore pics for a while and wanted to contribute.


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

Girls on roller skates, bike path on the beach, sun, great weather (most of the time), and the pacific ocean. Man... do I miss living in LA. I'm starting to regret moving back to the east coast. 

Thanks for bringing back the memories, even though it hurts a lot to think about it. I used to commute to work on the bike path on the beach.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

mrrun2fast said:


> Girls on roller skates, bike path on the beach, sun, great weather (most of the time), and the pacific ocean. Man... do I miss living in LA. I'm starting to regret moving back to the east coast...


BUT... we have earthquakes. There's a "big one" that's long overdue here. Be glad you'll be on the east coast when that San Andreas decides to rumble


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

meat tooth paste said:


> BUT... we have earthquakes. There's a "big one" that's long overdue here. Be glad you'll be on the east coast when that San Andreas decides to rumble


When I lived in LA for two years, my coworkers told me to expect a large earthquake, which actually worried me, but only a small one occurred. I wasn't aware of it until someone told me about it.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

mrrun2fast said:


> When I lived in LA for two years, my coworkers told me to expect a large earthquake, which actually worried me, but only a small one occurred. I wasn't aware of it until someone told me about it.


 Yeah, lot's of people don't like to talk about it. But I think people should because it's inevitable. Everyone have your earthquake preparedness kit? (water, cash, canned food, flashlights, radio, blankets, tools, etc...)


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

I've been meaning to reply to this post but didn't get around to it. Great photos DrRoebuck! #2 is beautiful. Keep them coming.
TY


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

northcoast said:


> I've been meaning to reply to this post but didn't get around to it. Great photos DrRoebuck! #2 is beautiful. Keep them coming.
> TY


Thanks, TY. Like I said to RB, I've been enjoying your pics for a while and wanted to get in on the action.


----------

